# Khando Model Werks?



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Didn't know where else to put this, but it is about electric G scale locos.

I happened to read in another post about a "Khando K4", so naturally with my interest in the K4, I did a quick search and the website below is what I came up with.


Khando k4

It looks remarkably identical to AML's electric K4 and the time frame fits as well. Even the item number seems the same, so I am wondering if what they are selling is in fact accucrafts/aml electric K4. However, I see no mention of either Accucraft or American Main Line. Again, I know this ad is old, and I am not buying, just curious if Khando made their version of the AML K4. 



Yes "works" is spelled "werks" on their website.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Jeremiah - this is history you are looking at....................all but forgotten. I found the advertisement back in a GR from around 2003 or so.

The manufacturing ethos in China is not only hard to fathom, but I'd say about uniintelligible to somebody used to normal Western business/manufacturing practices. Labyrinthine is the right word, I think.

Did you know that most military bases, air force as well as army, have their own factories where they make anything from sewing machines to bicycles for sale to the general public? As well as having their own market gardens for growing their own food? And selling the surplus at markets?

To tell the truth it would not overly surprise me to find out that when Mr/Lt Ho is not driving his Flanker around the skies, protecting China from foreign devils, that he is assembling little steam engines, or watches, or fire trucks...

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

So you're saying that the Khando K4 could be a knock-off of Accucraft's K4 electric model? Or are you saying that perhaps Khando got a hold of the tooling for making the K4?


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

The Khando K4 and AML K4 were one and the same. I think the idea of producing a K4 in 1:29 scale came from Khando, but they were made in the Accucraft factory. Accucraft at the time was known as a 1:32 and 1.20.3 scale manufacturer, so they were not initially marketed as Accucraft models. However, it was common knowledge that Accucraft made them, and they proved successful, so AML was born.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks Richard. I think I read on another thread titled "new k4" that Khando had actually planned the K4, but money ran out and Accucraft took over from there.


----------

